# Comparison R35 vs Z33



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

For those who think the R35 is similar to a Fairlady (350)Z












































Thanks to Piers (Thrust) and Sato san of Sunline Racing


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

the new gtr looks really good but it is bloodly massive


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

So, similar, but twice the size!!


----------

